# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 18)



## ripjack13 (Apr 29, 2018)

*What is one thing you dislike the most about woodworking?*
*






*
**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
Leprechauns, primates, woodticks, miss-placed texans, and wood lovers are welcome to post an answer.
But who cares, no ones reads the rules anyhow....


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 29, 2018)

The dust, wearing a mask is a drag.....

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 7


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 29, 2018)

Cleaning up the mess lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Tony (Apr 29, 2018)

The mess. I'm not the neatest nor the most organized person and it is painfully obvious in my Shop.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Ray D (Apr 29, 2018)

steve bellinger said:


> Cleaning up the mess lol


This is definitely it for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Apr 29, 2018)

Cleaning up and reorganizing everything. I have a very small shop so it gets cluttered and impossible to move around in pretty quick.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 29, 2018)

Not having enough wood. Ta hell with the mess is what i have decided, just buy darker glasses.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 29, 2018)

Cleaning the shop!!! And then sanding somewhat, I just don't like spending the time to sand properly, once I get started on it I get in the zone and just do it and then it's not so bad.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 29, 2018)

While I agree with all of these responses, what I dislike the most are casual acquaintances thinking that I’m just delighted when they ask me to repair one of their pieces of trash furniture.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 7 | Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 29, 2018)

Tony said:


> The mess. I'm not the neatest nor the most organized person and it is painfully obvious in my Shop.



Really???

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 29, 2018)

Not having enough time to play!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 29, 2018)

Sensitivities to wood and dust. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 29, 2018)

Finding that tool that I just had moments ago and seems to have disappeared now

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 29, 2018)

Sanding ... I used to have minions to sand ... now it's just me ... and I hate it ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## justallan (Apr 29, 2018)

The mess doesn't bother me badly, but the lack of work space is kinda rough.
I don't mind the dust, heck it covers up for the shower I missed a week ago.
I'd have to say getting the time to do anything would be my biggest hang-up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## David Hill (Apr 29, 2018)

A few thoughts on this:
I’d have to _say_ _clean-up _is what I dislike most. I usually let shavings be the antishock part of my floor— even though I have thick rubber mats around my machines— until I start sneezing.
As far as tidying up— I keep the most used tools, finishes, etc in easy reach— seems to upset some neatniks. Yeah it occasionally looks like chaos, but I’m happy.
I’ve been told that “A clean desk is a sign of a diseased mind (— don’t come look at mine), so I’ve expanded that to include one’s shop. There ya go @Tony — no shame!
Of course the other is NOT having enough shop time. Have to work so that’s not changing, and swmbo seems to come up with stuff at the most inopportune time that have to be done _now. _Can’t complain much— lets me buy tools when I show a need (am blessed that way)

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 29, 2018)

The fact that I don’t have any wood

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 29, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Not having enough wood. Ta hell with the mess is what i have decided, just buy darker glasses.


I am working on my problem again today.
Walnut

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 29, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> I am working on my problem again today.
> Walnut
> 
> View attachment 146475
> ...



@woodman6415 @AgainstThe Grain we need to make that road trip!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 29, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> I am working on my problem again today.
> Walnut
> 
> View attachment 146475
> ...


You are such a tease!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 29, 2018)

Blueglass said:


> You are such a tease!


saturday they will be milled- Better bring yer drool cup.....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 30, 2018)

I have folks over for woodturning a lot & what I dislike the most is when they try to leave thing in my shop for when they return next time. I've had them say they'll be back tomorrow & something happens in their life so they don't make it back for 6 months.


----------



## kweinert (Apr 30, 2018)

I'd say cleaning up - that, and finding new ways to get things set up so they work out and I can find stuff. Oh, and time. Not enough time is a problem. I'd have more time if I wasn't trying to learn 17 new things.

So, I was interested in looking at using a laser. Being of sound mind and unsound wallet I bought one of those Chinese lasers. Which hasn't been fired up yet because the software was so infected my PC wouldn't even install from the CD. So I contacted the company and was given a download link. Which was just as infected. So now I have a Raspberry Pi and Arduino and am working on a project to run this thing off of g-code. But I'm also trying to learn Fusion 360 because I can export g-code from that for the laser. Also for the small CNC that I'm building. So I have Rpi, Arduino, and F360 Udemy courses that I'm spending time on. I also have Arduino robot and quadracopter courses because I'm also interested in that and I got them on sale but those are on the back burner for now. After all, I do have my priorities.

I've now built a wall cabinet for some of my tools so I can find them. And keep them out of the dust. And I rearranged 3 drawers 4 times this weekend trying to find the best arrangement of stuff so it fits and I can find it (the drawers are different sizes, repurposed from some discarded kitchen cabinets.) In the process I found 2 smaller sets of Forstner bits that I'm giving away (one already gone to son) because I already have a bigger set that covers the size range and I really don't have room to store them now.

And I assembled the second set of shelves that I started putting the bigger blanks on so they're all in one place and not stacked on the tools I don't use as much. It was a bit shaky moving those tools around because the stacks of blanks wobbled a bit too much for comfort.

Now I'm waking up 2 or 3 times a night because my mind just won't shut up.

This response got a bit longer than I intended when I started.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 30, 2018)

kweinert said:


> I'd say cleaning up - that, and finding new ways to get things set up so they work out and I can find stuff. Oh, and time. Not enough time is a problem. I'd have more time if I wasn't trying to learn 17 new things.
> 
> So, I was interested in looking at using a laser. Being of sound mind and unsound wallet I bought one of those Chinese lasers. Which hasn't been fired up yet because the software was so infected my PC wouldn't even install from the CD. So I contacted the company and was given a download link. Which was just as infected. So now I have a Raspberry Pi and Arduino and am working on a project to run this thing off of g-code. But I'm also trying to learn Fusion 360 because I can export g-code from that for the laser. Also for the small CNC that I'm building. So I have Rpi, Arduino, and F360 Udemy courses that I'm spending time on. I also have Arduino robot and quadracopter courses because I'm also interested in that and I got them on sale but those are on the back burner for now. After all, I do have my priorities.
> 
> ...


Think your summary is probably indicative of what most of us experience. Lots of interests, changing priorities, and never enough time! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## AgainstThe Grain (Apr 30, 2018)

Tony said:


> @woodman6415 @AgainstThe Grain we need to make that road trip!!!!


Wendell & I will be in Portland for AAW in June ...


----------



## Tony (Apr 30, 2018)

AgainstThe Grain said:


> Wendell & I will be in Portland for AAW in June ...



Yes, but you're not getting much on that plane!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AgainstThe Grain (Apr 30, 2018)

Tony said:


> Yes, but you're not getting much on that plane!





Tony said:


> Yes, but you're not getting much on that plane!


Tony, I think you need a "12 step" program for wood addiction ... oops, maybe we all do. Plus, when the "wage earners" in the our families are going, we fly.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 30, 2018)

kweinert said:


> I'd say cleaning up - that, and finding new ways to get things set up so they work out and I can find stuff. Oh, and time. Not enough time is a problem. I'd have more time if I wasn't trying to learn 17 new things.
> 
> So, I was interested in looking at using a laser. Being of sound mind and unsound wallet I bought one of those Chinese lasers. Which hasn't been fired up yet because the software was so infected my PC wouldn't even install from the CD. So I contacted the company and was given a download link. Which was just as infected. So now I have a Raspberry Pi and Arduino and am working on a project to run this thing off of g-code. But I'm also trying to learn Fusion 360 because I can export g-code from that for the laser. Also for the small CNC that I'm building. So I have Rpi, Arduino, and F360 Udemy courses that I'm spending time on. I also have Arduino robot and quadracopter courses because I'm also interested in that and I got them on sale but those are on the back burner for now. After all, I do have my priorities.
> 
> ...




Ken,
What you want to use a laser for??


----------



## kweinert (Apr 30, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> Ken,
> What you want to use a laser for??


Some engraving, some thin(ish) wood cutting.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 30, 2018)

As a person that was trying to make a living working wood, the one thing I disliked the most was when customers would specify material that was in my opinion sub standard or cheap and no matter how hard I tried to explain I could use quality material for the same price it a little more they stick with it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (May 1, 2018)

I don't like that I never have time to work in the shop because I'm always trying to collect more wood to work with in the shop.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------

